# Trailer Jack



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

my OB didn't come with a sand pad on the trailer jack







. got a block of wood under there now. fair distance to the dealership to buy one and couldn't find one locally in my small town. any web site suggestions to order one from? thanks in advance for the great advice!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No sand pad on mine either. I've seen some on internet somewhere...maybe it was C.W.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

sand pad= 2 x 6


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Stapless,
Contact me via email - I've got one I'll mail you in exchange for postage.

BBB


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

All 2004 and 2005 Outbacks come with the sand pads. Keystone send these with all units for the dealer to install. Contact your selling dealer and ask for them. These are included in the price of the unit.
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> All 2004 and 2005 Outbacks come with the sand pads. Keystone send these with all units for the dealer to install. Contact your selling dealer and ask for them. These are included in the price of the unit.
> Ken Lown
> Coachlight RV Sales
> [snapback]32426[/snapback]​


Coachlight...
Thanks for the info. Always nice to know you're here to help, without trying to sell us stuff. Kudos to you...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My sand pad is a Concrete Block with a 2 x 6 on it.... works great -- haha


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

HMMM







My '05 came with pads for the stabilizers (a sealed box I found in a drawer when I got her home) but no pad for under the jack! When I asked my salesman about it he told me dos'nt come with one and most people just use a block of wood







I guess I will ask the service dept. manager and see If I get anywhere.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Coachlight RV Sales said:
> 
> 
> > All 2004 and 2005 Outbacks come with the sand pads. Keystone send these with all units for the dealer to install. Contact your selling dealer and ask for them. These are included in the price of the unit.
> ...


There are no pads on the tongue jack. I have never seen any on the trailers in the different lots. Some people want wheels instead of a pad.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> All 2004 and 2005 Outbacks come with the sand pads. Keystone send these with all units for the dealer to install. Contact your selling dealer and ask for them. These are included in the price of the unit.
> Ken Lown
> Coachlight RV Sales
> [snapback]32426[/snapback]​


I had to call me dealer yesterday to check on a part coming in and thought that I would also just check on the whole pad thing... it must be a regional thing since he said that he has never seen any pads shipped with any of the outbacks he got ....

I have seen some people use wheels -- to me i like to use a concrete block -- that way I know its not going to move, roll, or shift....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My 28 RSDS is due in a couple of weeks, so I guess I will find out soon.
Maybe e mailing Keystone and asking them will help. On my old pop up I liked a wheel so we could spin it 180 degrees to face each other but I am pretty sure I will not be doing that anymore.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> My 28 RSDS is due in a couple of weeks, so I guess I will find out soon.
> Maybe e mailing Keystone and asking them will help. On my old pop up I liked a wheel so we could spin it 180 degrees to face each other but I am pretty sure I will not be doing that anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


You could pretend your trailer is the grist mill from the opening scenes for Conan the Barbarian. You would just need to have 40 or 50 kids to pretend they are in the movies.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I read in Trailer Life where some people use plastic cutting boards for parking pads. You can get them pretty cheap at walmart. They come complete with a carrying handle.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

We we picked up our TT the dealer gave us one for free, he had a ton of them, check with the dealer he probably has them.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for all the advice. i contacted my dealer and he is sending me one. not sure if it is one that came with trailer or just one from off his shelves. anyway, problem solved. thanks again for the advice







!


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

Alaskan OutBackers said:


> We we picked up our TT the dealer gave us one for free, he had a ton of them, check with the dealer he probably has them.
> [snapback]32562[/snapback]​


Did you get yours from Simmons? They didn't give me one


----------

